# Mountain climbing



## Tim/Robin (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok maybe not a mountain from our perspective, but from theirs its at least a large hill!


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2008)

They are sooo cute and they look sooo proud . They are very good climbers 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Sep 26, 2008)

Awwwwww...... adorable!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice pics and determined tort


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tim & Robin, I was wondering do you not worry that this (furniture) is a recipe for disaster. I have seen hatchlings flip by doing similar climbing and not be able to right themselves or get stuck between a wall and a hide and get extremely stressed, or worse. Is this furniture left in when you are not in attendance?


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 23, 2009)

is that a pancake from the first pic?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 23, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> is that a pancake from the first pic?



No, that's a Spekes hingeback.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > is that a pancake from the first pic?
> ...



Here is a pancake moutain-climber  They are the best climbers actually. Because they don't have the high round shell like most tortoises their center of gravity is lower and they can scale just about anything (or so it seems when you keep them).


----------



## Isa (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, they are very good! I heard they were the fastest tortoises? is it true?
Really nice pic and too cute tortoise  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 24, 2009)

They are too adorable, the second picture w/ the rocks, Is that something that you put together or something you bought? if bought, where?


----------



## terryo (Apr 24, 2009)

Did the pancake make it over the bricks? Looks like he did. That was a great pictures.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

Weloveourtortoise said:


> They are too adorable, the second picture w/ the rocks, Is that something that you put together or something you bought? if bought, where?



Assume you mean the first picture with the rock hide with the ramp...we love going to the "rock shop" (actually a masonry store) where we pilfer through bins of rocks for landscaping. That tortoise pen is torn apart right now as we are in the middle of a huge remodel. I (Robin) have been taking daily pictures and once its done will post on the forum here to share with everyone. But the rocks are just stacked to make multi-level hides for pancake tortoises (they're big climbers and in their native habitat live in rock crevices). So the rocks are just kind of thrown about right now. Once its complete, I'll show some pics of what its supposed to look like. Here are a few pics from last year. Find a masonry store near your house and go see what they've got. It's all kinds of fun and way cheaper than pet store stuff. 













terryo said:


> Did the pancake make it over the bricks? Looks like he did. That was a great pictures.



You bet! And at least a dozen times after that. They are fast and efficient climbers. We took off the top gaurd rail during the remodel that normally keeps them from climbing over. The rail was back up by the end of the day that photo was taken!


----------



## terryo (Apr 24, 2009)

I always love seeing your enclosures. They are so great....can't wait to see the remodeled one. Do you take them in for the winter or is it warm year round where you are?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

terryo said:


> Do you take them in for the winter or is it warm year round where you are?



In northern Idaho it is way too cold for them in the winter. So they all have indoor habitats as well. Actually, even in the summer they only go outside during the day. They all come in at night.


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

That is a great enclosure and beautiful torts. Can't wait to see the development pics.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hahaha such funny pics ! Very determined and cute torties  hehe. Put a smile on my dial !


----------

